# Questo sol m'arde, e questo m'innamore



## sorker45

Je cherche la traduction française du sonnet 106 de Michel-Ange


Questo sol m'arde, e questo m'innamore.

Merci


----------



## Fooler

Salut sorker,

Je ne trouve pas le sonnet complet mais pour ce que je lis....._ Ce sol/terrain me fait brûler (d'amour), et ça me fait tomber amoureux 
_
Attendi altri pareri


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salut

J'aurais traduit sol (sole) par soleil - d'autant plus qu'il brûle...
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

(je croyais que Sorker cherchait la traduction de tout le sonnet.)


----------



## sorker45

Je cherche la traduction que de la phrase.
J'aimerais bien quelque chose de précis: sol est-ce le sol ou le soleil ?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ouille ! Pauvre de moi ! dans quoi ai-je mis les pieds 

J’ai répondu trop vite, et j’ai répondu une _énorme _ânerie !!!

Traduction sans contexte est impossible. Voici donc le contexte, trouvé ici :

Rime (Michelangelo)/106. Per ritornar là donde venne fora - Wikisource

106

Per ritornar là donde venne fora,
l’immortal forma al tuo carcer terreno
venne com’angel di pietà sì pieno,
che sana ogn’intelletto e ’l mondo onora.
  Questo sol m’arde e questo m’innamora,     5
non pur di fuora il tuo volto sereno:
c’amor non già di cosa che vien meno
tien ferma speme, in cui virtù dimora.
  Né altro avvien di cose altere e nuove
in cui si preme la natura, e ’l cielo                  10
è c’ a’ lor parti largo s’apparecchia;
  né Dio, suo grazia, mi si mostra altrove
più che ’n alcun leggiadro e mortal velo;
e quel sol amo perch’in lui si specchia.


En fonction de ce contexte, je pense que ce “sol” ici n’est pas “sole” (soleil) comme je l’avais cru (car il est vrai que le soleil brûle...), 
mais “solo” et il me semble que le sens "brut" serait : « cela seul m’enflamme et cela me séduit » …
Je ne m'aventurerai pas plus loin dans cette périlleuse équipée, je n'ai pas les connaissances pour traduire la poésie italienne du XVIè siècle 

"Le renard, honteux et confus, jura, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne l'y prendrait plus" !

Je lirai avec intérêt les réponses de plus érudits que moi !

Cordialement


----------



## sorker45

Merci pour vos recherches. Et j'attends donc les érudits...


----------



## aefrizzo

Ciao, sorker.
Ambra Moroncini  (A.Moroncini@sussex.ac.uk) ha pubblicato diversi saggi sulle Rime di Michelangelo. Il più recente (2017) include la versione inglese di sonetti e madrigali (forse non il #106).


----------



## lorenzos

Afin de retourner
http://media.artabsolument.com/pdf/article/181006.pdf
pag. 6 (70)


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Gloire à Lorenzos qui a partagé cette traduction !
Gloire au traducteur dont je n'ai pas trouvé le nom !
et gloire au forum Wordreference qui permet de tels échanges.

Merci Lorenzos de n'avoir pas limité à la phrase initiale - c'est passionnant.

Bonne journée à tous,


----------



## lorenzos

Oh, merci!
J'ajoute que sol (solo) est soulement et manque dans la traduction.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Merci de la confirmation que sol est solo - seulement

Je trouve que ça ne manque pas, c'est bien rendu par le "C'est elle..." (et rien d'autre...)

"C'est elle qui m'enflamme, elle qui m'enamoure".


----------



## lorenzos

Bon, d'accord: une question de nuances ... et de rythme poétique.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Exactement. 
La délicatesse des sentiments de Michel Ange serait mal rendue par " cela seul m'enflamme" 
Glissez Mortels, n'appuyez pas !


----------



## sorker45

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos recherches.
Mais je ne connais pas l'italien, aussi je voudrais savoir à quoi fait référence le "elle".

"C'est *elle *qui m'enflamme, *elle *qui m'enamoure"


Ah, je n'avais pas vu la traduction entière dans le lien envoyé par lorenzos.

Merci


----------



## Pietruzzo

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Exactement.
> La délicatesse des sentiments de Michel Ange serait mal rendue par " cela seul m'enflamme"
> Glissez Mortels, n'appuyez pas !


Purchè si capisca che "elle" non è una donna, visto che il sonetto è dedicato a un uomo. Il soggetto nella traduzione francese  sarebbe quindi "ton immortelle forme". Nell'originale "questo sol m'arde (è solo questo che mi infiamma)" si riferisce al fatto che la bella anima prigioniera della materia si libera e si rivela.


----------

